# $$$ Generated from the Waterfowl Slam?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone know how much money was raised from the Waterfowl Slam program this year?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I read it some where how much and I cant remember where. but they said there was about a 100 people. Dang I wish I knew where I read that at. but I will beleave them where they spend the money when I see it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw reports earlier in the season, but would like to see a final tally. There are several pieces of heavy equipment working on the dikes at Farmington Bay right now. I assume some of the money raised is being used there now?????


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

The state director was at the BRBR meeting and gave a brief report on the Slam program.. He said with the hunting participation and local sponsers they raised 14,000.. he said not bad for a throw together idea. He said nest year they plan to add more to it!!! good for the state!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats awesome, although id like to see (on paper/report) where the money is/will be spent before i jump in. It sounds like a really great program.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Thats awesome, although id like to see (on paper/report) where the money is/will be spent before i jump in. It sounds like a really great program.


I believe he said it was to be used on a project at FB... I can't remember what he called it. I'm sure Somebody else is in the know on this and can chime in...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

stuckduck said:


> I believe he said it was to be used on a project at FB... I can't remember what he called it. I'm sure Somebody else is in the know on this and can chime in...


I thought it was for the J dike repair and phrag control.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I thought it was for the J dike repair and phrag control.


 You're correct Foulmouth the first project targeted for these funds is the J Dike. Blair shared at the BRBR meeting that there were just over 300 participants if I recall correctly.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

GoneGoosin said:


> You're correct Foulmouth the first project targeted for these funds is the J Dike. Blair shared at the BRBR meeting that there were just over 300 participants if I recall correctly.


Which one is the J dike?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Which one is the J dike?


if im right it the new pond they are building east south of unite 1.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The J-Dike (as I have always known it) is located on the west side of the main road at FB. It starts near the first outflow of Unit 1, goes west for a bit, then heads north, and then ends (hence the J shape). It has been lost to phrag for a number of years now, and the DWR thinks it might be a good place to build another bathtub. 
R


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> The state director was at the BRBR meeting and gave a brief report on the Slam program.. He said with the hunting participation and local sponsers they raised 14,000.. he said not bad for a throw together idea. He said nest year they plan to add more to it!!! good for the state!!!


The last number that I heard was over $10,000.00 but that was midway through the season. $14,000.00 of unrestricted funds is great! Good for the state, the ducks and the hunters!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rjefre said:


> The J-Dike (as I have always known it) is located on the west side of the main road at FB. It starts near the first outflow of Unit 1, goes west for a bit, then heads north, and then ends (hence the J shape). It has been lost to phrag for a number of years now, and the DWR thinks it might be a good place to build another bathtub.
> R


R, do you know when dike was originally constructed? I only remember seeing GSL water covering all of that area. Did the flooding in the 80's wipe the dike out? I have hunted FB for 23 years, but got started after all the flooding that took place in the 80's.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

i don't know when it was built, but I know it never impounded water, but it backed up a bit of water into salicornia flats that are no longer in existance. If the DWr wants to spend the band money on rebuilding the J-dike all the way around to the road to create a bathtub of phrag, more power to them. I'm not a fan of bathtubs unless they are activley managed to prevent phragmites. I was sceptical of the Doug Miller unit for the same reason. Now the DM unit is mostly phragged in even though we were all told that by making it into a bathtub, they could remove the phrag and re-create the flats, seeps, creeks, and cattail ponds that were there. To be fair, it probably would have phragged over anyway I guess...but it was an awesome area for many decades and the promise of phrag control in the new impoundment never materialized.
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rjefre said:


> If the DWr wants to spend the band money on rebuilding the J-dike all the way around to the road to create a bathtub of phrag, more power to them. I'm not a fan of bathtubs unless they are activley managed to prevent phragmites. I was sceptical of the Doug Miller unit for the same reason. Now the DM unit is mostly phragged in even though we were all told that by making it into a bathtub, they could remove the phrag and re-create the flats, seeps, creeks, and cattail ponds that were there.R


It definitely gets more difficult each year to find mudflats around Farmington Bay because of the phragmites. The DM unit has been a good unit to hunt in years past, but yes the phrag is really starting to be a problem out there. It will also be interesting to see how the new unit (between unit 1 and the east entrance) holds up against the phrag invasion.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

it will fall victim also, just a matter of time...


----------

